

Prime factorizations of small numbers - jgrahamc
https://plus.google.com/101584889282878921052/posts/AmyG7RCS4et

======
ghubbard
I like this one:
[http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/math/factorization...](http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/math/factorization/animated-
diagrams/)

~~~
hyperpape
I've been showing that to my daughter since she was 2 or 3. She'll ask to see
it every so often.

------
hliyan
I think the original article is a better source:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/make-your-own-prime-
factorizatio...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/make-your-own-prime-
factorization.html)

~~~
jgrahamc
There is one reason to link to that discussion. Further down in the comments
you'll find that someone modified my code and came up with a prettier picture.

[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/11838765/7074316/...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/11838765/7074316/64b824b4-deae-11e4-9d1e-07997032cfc8.png)

~~~
mox1
Did (s)he put the source online anywhere? I would like to render a bigger
version for printing a poster with :).

~~~
jgrahamc
That was made as a pull request to my project which I merged this morning:
[https://github.com/jgrahamc/pfd/pull/1](https://github.com/jgrahamc/pfd/pull/1)

~~~
mox1
Awesome, here is a 4096px version with bigger numbers.
[https://github.com/mox1/pfd/blob/master/screen-0000.jpg](https://github.com/mox1/pfd/blob/master/screen-0000.jpg)

------
rogerallen
Love the concept & code, but I cannot abide the color scheme.

Here's hoping that if I come back here in a few hours some designer will have
posted something better...

------
mrcactu5
I noticed the green table always appears in the 5th and 10th columsn.

if you make the table large enough, don't you run out of colors - I mean
primes?

------
dvh
Looks like weird sudoku.

